# Sticky  Source discussion



## swole troll

The forum has been rife with questions skirting along the lines of sourcing or otherwise prohibited source related talk lately.

you know the rules and those of you that do not, I suggest you brush up as I'm getting fed up of merely deleting threads.

Discussion of steroid sources

Forum Posting Rules



stop asking about the movement, procedure or whereabouts of X source

"I spent X amount of cash on Y website"
"Is X lab still out of stock of Y product?"
"I heard X lab was busted, are they now back in business?"

none of this is allowed, I understand some of you might find this confusing at times but equally you know when you're outright taking the piss and so do the rest of us so if you are in doubt about whether or not your post could be construed as one of the above, just don't post it.

There is plenty of people on here getting advice on their safety (health and financial) with regards to any illicit substance they may or may not use without breaking forum rules.

"Has anyone used X lab's equipoise, how did you get on?"

this is perfectly fine as you are establishing sterility and potency (as best you can via a forum) without discussing a source's specific operation.

this is not a source discussion, promotion or business tact slander board,
familiarize yourself with the rules linked above, I wont be making another one of these.


----------



## swole troll

Bumping this stickied thread to clear up some confusion on what is acceptable lab discussion on this forum as there seems to be a bit of confusion on this lately.

Also for those new to the forum please see the stickied forum rules also quick linked in the lost above.


----------

